# Mazda 1200 Wagon



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

In an effort to have a model of every car i've owned, i've run into some issues getting some in 1/24 scale. My second car was a late 60s second gen Mazda 1200 (Familia) wagon. It had a 1200cc engine, which was too small and weak to suit Australian driving conditions. it struggled up every hill and was too slow to overtake anyone. it was efficient though, managing to go 160km on just $5 of fuel.

Two years ago (time gets away) i started this project and now i set out to finally finish it. To catch up on the project so far, I'd taken a Mazda Savanna RX-3 kit from Fujimi and cut the roof off and reshaped the body into my 1200 with body filler. I completely restyled the sides with the body filler, including created the new body molding. Yes, it's a lot of work to do this.




























I had some blue stripes from my decals spares, but as soon as i put them into water, they broke apart. too old apparently!

i added custom plates, badges and a few decals from the mazda kit. I added a strip of styrene to the side to represent the body molding trim. I found some hubcaps in my spares box, close enough, since they are so tiny.




























for reference, i only had ONE photo of my old car. i've only to add a blue stripe to complete the replica.










on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Amazing work and dedication to the outcome! :thumbsup:


----------

